# Rat Swap Meet



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Has there ever been a rat swap meet on here? I thought if it was allowed it would be really fun to do. I know how to do some hammocks and basic toys. I thought whoever wanted to participate could just say if they have male or female rats or both so that way everyone will know what to do about colors. If this is something we could do or if other people are interested let me know. Honestly it can be all kinds of stuff, liners, hammocks, toys, accessories, whatever.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I think that wild be really neat but super hard to do sense there's people all over the world on here.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

That was my only dilemma for this. I didn't know how to work out that part.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

This would be really awesome to do! I have a slight solution to the distance part. We could just all send it through the mail.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Ya I think if everyone did stuff that was not bulky like toys and hammocks etc... then it would fit in one of those manilla envelopes.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm in!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

That would be great! Maybe everyon would post a list of what they had, and you would ask them for a object on their list, and they would ask for one on yours?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Why not do a secret santa for Christmas, I've been in one of those from another forum. Just group people by country as far as possible and ask people if they would be prepared to pay abroad.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

YES. That would be so great.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

It could be like Tick or Treating ratty style. For trick, we would have to post a trick that our rat or rats do on video either on youtube or another site. It could be something cute or intelligent. For the treat they would get the hammock or toy that someone makes for them. 

Maybe for Christmas we could do Secret Santa where we draw someone's name out of a hat and send them something. =P


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Lets get planning!!  I love gift giving 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

So I think we should start a list and everyone who wants to participate put your name and number and that way we can see everybody who wants to join in and we can figure something out lol. 

1.TexasRatties


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I am looking up ideas right now of how to make this work.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I came up with this invite/instruction thing to see if everyone likes it. I don't know who the designated person is whether it will be me or someone else we will decide. Anything yal don't like or want to change/add let me know.;D


Its a document and didn't know how to post it so took a pic lol


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Let me know who the person in charge is 😄 I've never made a hammock so I apologize in advance to whoever gets my works of art. 

So you give us the address of the person so we can send it to them or do we send it to you and you pay the extra shipping?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I can be in charge if y'all want. And spice up the flyer. (;

I'm in


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I say everyone pays the shipping fees themselves. I don't know really whatever anyone thinks. Timberlee that's totally fine if you want yo be the designated. I would say just use everyone's usernames for the drawing. When should we end the sign up and when should we end the due date for sending?


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Also I would say do something that can fit in one of those cushioned bubble wrapped envelopes. Anything bigger could get pricey.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

International could get pricey as well, though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

That was my main concern in the beginning the only other alternative would be for their to be a drawing for all the different countries who want to participate. Like USA draws USA names , Spain with spain etc... that's by no means ideal but its a plan b.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

That makes sense. I like that idea!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Alright, I'm thinking that doing it by country is the best idea. Should I make a Secret Santa Sign-Up and announcement board so things can get organized? I figure the first time we can do secret Santa to give everyone time and then we can start doing quarterly Swap Meets? 

I'm going to write up the flyer and design it in the next couple hours. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Ya that sounds good to me. Sounds like fun


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Also if you want to make a list of all the different things we can make for the swap... thats totally up to you but that way people can pick what they are best at to make.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Alright ill wait until I finish the flyer to post the new thread. Hopefully everyone else will agree!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

The thread is up and I designated this the chat thread. Everyone please read through and let me know if I forgot anything. ITS BEDTIME NOW!!!!


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Where's the link?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't link from my phone. It's in General


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I can't find anything but this one :/ maybe it's my phone too. Ill have to loo in the am. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

It's regarding Ratty Rendezvous in the title. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....Ratty-Rendezvous-Information-Sign-Up-amp-News


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm wondering why it must be shipped in a padded manilla envelope. why couldn't one use, for instance a flat rate USPS envelope or a small box. Setting restrictions on the packing material is a bit strange. 

I only bring it up because I do a lot of shipping and receive a lot of things in the mail and therefore reuse a lot of the materials I have, and if I'm being honest - not being able to use something I already have as shipping material is a deal-breaker for me. Reduce, Reuse, Recycle.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

That was in hopes to keep shipping prices to a minimum and items an appropriate size. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I think it would be good to change the shipping material thing to anything. I don't think the size thing is an issue honestly and if its a deal breaker for one it could be for others and I want anyone who wants to participate.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

It might me helpful to know the number of rats and the cage dimensions. I would make a different sized hammock for a CN than a rat manor. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Timberlee Fields said:


> That was in hopes to keep shipping prices to a minimum and items an appropriate size.
> 
> A large envelope, costs the same as a package. It's by weight and package dimensions. Also, an envelope with a dimension longer than 15 inches is going to cost more than a 3x3x5 box. It's all about weight and dimensions with the post office, not the actual packaging. If one keeps their items less than 13 ounces (3/4 lb) it qualifies as first class, two 15x15 hammocks weigh less than 13 ounces. Once you hit the 13.1 ounce mark your shipping cost goes from $3 to $6.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Good to know


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm interested in participating, but I'd need my parents' permission first!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Were doing a rest run for October. Apps must be in by Sept. 23rd to participate then. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Did you get my PM about joining the test swap?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, Chuck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Great, I'm very excited. Thanks for arranging this for us


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

i would love to participate but I live pretty far from everyone. if anyone participating lives in south africa then I'll definatly do it


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey! There's two in South Africa that are interested!!!! You guys need to go full out your forms now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

thats great!! I'll do it now

Allonsy!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Awww I am so happy you can joy in I am glad this is becoming a success I can't wait till this happens  I am already getting ideas about what I am sending to my person. I kind of hope I get a person that has girl rats because I have boys and I have seen a lot of girlie stuff I want lol ;D


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Are you participating in October, Texas?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

ya I didn't know when the date for the October one was but ya I will participate


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Names are drawn the 24th of sept and everyone must ship by October 1st. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh ok cool ya sounds good  I am in!! LOL


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Question: Why is there such a specific envelope it has to be sent in? Also, why are there specific gifts?
Obviously this is the first time you've done something like this but I've been involved in and organised quite a few on other forums and we just let people send whatever they want. They get given a partner with some basic info about them and they can choose what they want and how they send it. I can see the point in specifying handmade, that always adds a nice touch, but what if someone can't sew but is really good at sculpting, or drawing etc etc I just think it's very limited.
Also another suggestion: we usually ask if people are willing to post abroad so you can use those people if there's only one person in a country. That way nobody is left out if they're a loner and you're not stuck within in your own country either. I've had loads of lovely gifts from the US that I just can't get here. People that can't afford the extra shipping ship within their own country. 
I'm not trying to dictate how you do things, just a couple of suggestions from swaps that have worked elsewhere


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

The postage restrictions was to make sure the size is uniform. The list is not set in stone, people can send statues and such that is a list of examples. I have already approved other things. And I do ask on the form if you can ship abroad. We don't want one member getting a small piñata while another gets an elaborate tube toy. That isn't fair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

how many people do we have doing it so far timberlee?


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Off the top of my head, 2 in Africa and 7 in US


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

not a very big turnout. but theres still a while untill the event


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

October cut off is tomorrow.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

ah... oh well. if the test run goes well more will join


----------

